# [SOLVED] Network controller driver needed!



## jmckdufc (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello folks, I am looking for a network controller driver for an Advent 5611.

Can anybody help me as I can't find it anywhere :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Network controller driver needed!*

Hi try here http://www.realtek.com/downloads/do...L8102E-GR/RTL8103E(L)<br>RTL8102E(L)/RTL8101E


----------



## jmckdufc (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Network controller driver needed!*



joeten said:


> Hi try here http://www.realtek.com/downloads/do...L8102E-GR/RTL8103E(L)<br>RTL8102E(L)/RTL8101E



Thanks joeten, but that one doesn't work I'm afraid.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Network controller driver needed!*

Hi can you go to device manager, then to the network device right click on the device choose properties, then the driver details tab and from the drop down list choose hardware id's and post the info


----------



## jmckdufc (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Network controller driver needed!*



joeten said:


> hi can you go to device manager, then to the network device right click on the device choose properties, then the driver details tab and from the drop down list choose hardware id's and post the info


pci\ven_10ec&dev_8199&subsys_819910ec&rev_22
pci\ven_10ec&dev_8199&subsys_819910ec
pci\ven_10ec&dev_8199&cc_028000
pci\ven_10ec&dev_8199&cc_0280


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Network controller driver needed!*

Hi it is Realtek try this http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...n=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true


----------



## jmckdufc (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Network controller driver needed!*



joeten said:


> Hi it is Realtek try this http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...n=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true



That's the very dab!

Cheers! ray:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi your welcome


----------

